# Τα βραβεία Τέιλορ Γουέσινγκ και η "Βρετανίδα σύζυγος"



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2010)

Να πώς βραβεύεται ένας συμπατριώτης μας εκθέτοντας στα μάτια όλου του κόσμου τα απόκρυφα μέρη της συζύγου του. 







Η υπόλοιπη φωτογραφία εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Μια και το πιάσαμε:

*Το βλέμμα του καλλιτέχνη*

Tου Nίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη (Καθημερινή 21/9/2010)

Η «Βρετανή σύζυγος» κάθεται χαλαρή, στο πρωινό φως της Σχοινούσας, στο προαύλιο κυκλαδίτικου σπιτιού. Έχει μόλις τελειώσει το πρόγευμα, ο ήλιος ριγώνει το πρόσωπο και το σώμα της νέας γυναίκας με τα ξέμπλεκα μαλλιά και το μακό φανελάκι. Είναι καλοκαίρι και είναι Κυκλάδες, συμπύκνωση μακαριότητας και ανάλαφρου υλισμού. Η γυναίκα κοιτάει κατευθείαν τον φακό, με ένα υπομειδίαμα, που γράφεται περισσότερο στο βλέμμα, σαν αρχαιοελληνική κόρη. Κάτω από το φανελάκι, δεν φοράει τίποτε, είναι γυμνή.

Η φωτογραφία του Παναγιώτη Λάμπρου, υπό τον τίτλο «My British Wife» (http://bit.ly/cqBiLh), φιναλίστ στον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφικού πορτρέτου Taylor Wessing στη Μ. Βρετανία, έχει κερδίσει ήδη τη δημοσιότητα και πυροδοτεί, μάλλον γόνιμα, τη συζήτηση για το γυμνό, το άσεμνο, το ερωτικό και το ιδιωτικό στην τέχνη.

Η φωτογραφία του Λάμπρου δεν γέρνει με κανένα τρόπο προς την πορνογραφία ή την ηδονοβλεψία. Είναι μάλλον μια κομψή, ανεπιτήδευτη ελεγεία για τη θηλύτητα, μια υπόμνηση για την αυτοπεποίθηση του γυμνού σώματος προ πτώσεως και προ αμαρτήματος, αλλά και υπόμνηση για τον θαυμασμό του άρρενος προς το θήλυ· τέλος, υπόμνηση για τον κλασικό πίνακα του Γκυστάβ Κουρμπέ, «Η καταγωγή του κόσμου» (1866), ο οποίος ευρίσκετο στην κατοχή του μεγάλου ψυχαναλυτή και στοχαστή Ζακ Λακάν (σήμερα, στη συλλογή του Musee d’Orsay).

Είναι λοιπόν ηδονοβλεπτική ή άσεμνη η «Βρετανή σύζυγος» του Λάμπρου; Η απάντηση μπορεί να δοθεί μόνο εντός ιστορίας: Όσο είναι ηδονοβλεπτική ή άσεμνη «Η καταγωγή του κόσμου», που εκτίθεται στο Μουσείο του Ορσέ· όσο μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε ηδονοβλεψία τον Λακάν, τον άνθρωπο που άλλαξε τον ρουν της ψυχανάλυσης και της σύγχρονης σκέψης.

Άλλη είναι η συζήτηση που εγείρεται: Πόσο έχει διαβρωθεί η αντίληψη που έχουμε για το γυμνό, για το φυσικό, το αδιαμεσολάβητο; Πόσο έχει ελαττωθεί η ανοχή μας για τα επιτρεπτά όρια απεικόνισης της τέχνης, εξαιτίας του κύματος πολιτικής ορθοφροσύνης και νεοσυντηρητισμού που σαρώνει τα τελευταία χρόνια τα μίντια, τον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, την κομφορμιστική «προοδευτική» διανόηση, την φορμαλιστική Αριστερά; Την ελευθεριότητα και τον πανερωτισμό του ’60 - ’70 ακολούθησαν ο φονταμενταλισμός μερίδας του φεμινιστικού κινήματος, τα έμφοβα ’80s του AIDS, που ενοχοποίησε το σεξ και το σώμα, το pοlitical correct της εποχής Κλίντον, θύμα του οποίου έπεσε και ο ίδιος ο Κλίντον. Με λίγα λόγια: φαρισαϊσμός και υποκρισία, τυπολατρία, που διόλου δεν μείωσαν τις διακρίσεις φύλου και φυλής. Αντιθέτως, η μεν τέχνη του ’80 και του ’90 έγινε σκληρή και κυνική, ψυχρή, είδε το σώμα σαν φόρμα, σχεδόν με σαδομαζοχιστική διάθεση. Στα δε χρόνια του ’90 και του 2000 είδαμε παγκοσμίως, παραπληρωματικά με την επιβαλλόμενη σεμνοτυφία, να φουντώνει η πορνογραφία και η πορνεία.

Η συζήτηση άρα για την «Βρετανή σύζυγο» θα έπρεπε να αφορά το βλέμμα του καλλιτέχνη, δηλαδή του ανθρώπου, για το γυμνό θήλυ· ένα βλέμμα που διατρέχει την ιστορία του πολιτισμού, από την προϊστορική Αφροδίτη του Βίλεντορφ και την κλασική Αφροδίτη της Μήλου, έως τον Τισιανό, τον Ρέμπραντ, τον Κουρμπέ, τον Πικάσο, τον Λούσιαν Φρόιντ, τον Ντ. Χόκνεϊ, τη Μαρλέν Ντιμάς. Και τον Παν. Λάμπρου.​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άλλη είναι η συζήτηση που εγείρεται: Πόσο έχει διαβρωθεί η αντίληψη που έχουμε για το γυμνό, για το φυσικό, το αδιαμεσολάβητο; Πόσο έχει ελαττωθεί η ανοχή μας για τα επιτρεπτά όρια απεικόνισης της τέχνης, εξαιτίας του κύματος πολιτικής ορθοφροσύνης και νεοσυντηρητισμού που σαρώνει τα τελευταία χρόνια τα μίντια, τον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, την κομφορμιστική «προοδευτική» διανόηση, την φορμαλιστική Αριστερά;​


Ελπίζω να κάνει πλάκα ο κύριος Ξυδάκης. Ποιος νεοσυντηρητισμός και πράσινα άλογα; Δεν θυμάμαι καμιά εποχή τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια που να θεωρούσαμε τέχνη το να δείχνει μια γυναίκα τα γεννητικά της όργανα στον φωτογραφικό φακό, ούτε θυμάμαι να υπήρχε τέτοια ανοχή, για να τη χάσουμε τώρα. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, οπότε θυμίστε μου εσείς. 

Ο κύριος Λάμπρου εξέθεσε σε παγκόσμια θέα το αιδοίο της γυναίκας του, εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτό πρέπει να το θεωρήσουμε τέχνη, με το επιχείρημα ότι η πόζα της είναι φυσική και ανεπιτήδευτη. Δέχομαι να αρέσει η φωτογραφία στον κύριο Ξυδάκη, και περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος, αλλά όχι και να μας κατακεραυνώνει επειδή κάποιοι τη βρίσκουμε κακόγουστη. Ούτε άσεμνη ούτε τίποτα, απλώς κακόγουστη.


----------



## crystal (Sep 21, 2010)

Χμμ, δεν νομίζω ότι ο Ξυδάκης κατακεραυνώνει αυτούς που τη βρίσκουν κακόγουστη. Όπως είπες κι εσύ, περί ορέξεως. Μάλλον αναφέρεται στη National Portrait Gallery, που σύμφωνα με το λινκ που μας έδωσες παραπάνω ανέβασε στο σάιτ της μόνο τη μισή, ή και στο ηλεκτρονικό άρθρο της Guardian με το σχόλιο "Clicking on the picture reveals the full image, which is explicit and may offend". Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, έχει τα δίκια του.

Είναι λίγο γελοίο σε μια εποχή που η, ξερωγώ, λαίδη γκαγκά κυκλοφορεί και φωτογραφίζεται ουσιαστικά γυμνή, να λογοκρίνει ένας οργανισμός αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Η δε εφημερίδα δεν θα την δημοσιεύσει καν σαν δικό της προϊόν, σαν δημιούργημα των δικών της φωτορεπόρτερ, αλλά σαν έργο τέχνης που -είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι- είναι υποψήφιο για βραβείο. Αναρωτιέμαι, τι ακριβώς μπορεί να είναι προσβλητικό και για ποιον; Μ' αρέσει που στην Guardian είναι και προοδευτικοί...


----------



## efi (Sep 21, 2010)

Μάλλον περάσαμε στην εποχή της reality-τέχνης: Η συζήτηση για την τέχνη είναι πλέον πιο... αποδοτική από την ίδια την τέχνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Εμένα ξέρεις τι μ' ενοχλεί σ' αυτό το θέμα; Αν η φωτογραφία ήταν ακριβώς όπως είναι, αλλά με μια ελάχιστη διαφορά, η κυρία να φορούσε ένα εσώρουχο, ο κύριος Λάμπρου πιθανόν να είχε παραμείνει παγκοσμίως άγνωστος, και η φωτογραφία του να μην είχε μπει στη short list του διαγωνισμού. Αυτός πρόσθεσε λοιπόν το στοιχείο που σοκάρει, για ευνόητους λόγους. Εμείς γιατί πρέπει να αναφωνήσουμε, "Τι καταπληκτική τέχνη"; 

Και η κάθε Λαίδη Γκάγκα που επιδιώκει να σοκάρει με τις εμφανίσεις της δεν εμφανίζεται εντελώς γυμνή, αφήνει και κάτι στη φαντασία, αντίθετα με την κυρία Λάμπρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

efi said:


> Μάλλον περάσαμε στην εποχή της reality-τέχνης: Η συζήτηση για την τέχνη είναι πλέον πιο... αποδοτική από την ίδια την τέχνη.


Μα δεν είναι αυτό ένα από τα βασικά συστατικά της τέχνης; Να προκαλεί προβληματισμό και συζήτηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν είναι αυτό ένα από τα βασικά συστατικά της τέχνης; Να προκαλεί προβληματισμό και συζήτηση;





Alexandra said:


> [...]Δεν θυμάμαι καμιά εποχή τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια που να θεωρούσαμε τέχνη το να δείχνει μια γυναίκα τα γεννητικά της όργανα στον φωτογραφικό φακό, ούτε θυμάμαι να υπήρχε τέτοια ανοχή, για να τη χάσουμε τώρα. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, οπότε θυμίστε μου εσείς.[...]



Χέλμουτ Νιούτον: 





Πατήστε εδώ για να δείτε ολόκληρη τη φωτό, αλλά *θα σας ενοχλήσει τουλάχιστον* όσο η φωτό του Λάμπρου.


----------



## efi (Sep 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα ξέρεις τι μ' ενοχλεί σ' αυτό το θέμα; Αν η φωτογραφία ήταν ακριβώς όπως είναι, αλλά με μια ελάχιστη διαφορά, η κυρία να φορούσε ένα εσώρουχο, ο κύριος Λάμπρου πιθανόν να είχε παραμείνει παγκοσμίως άγνωστος, και η φωτογραφία του να μην είχε μπει στη short list του διαγωνισμού. Αυτός πρόσθεσε λοιπόν το στοιχείο που σοκάρει, για ευνόητους λόγους. Εμείς γιατί πρέπει να αναφωνήσουμε, "Τι καταπληκτική τέχνη";



Η φωτογραφία είναι χάλια, πράγματι. Αλλά ο σκοπός της είναι ακριβώς αυτός. Να αναφωνήσουμε κάτι. Έστω και ''Τι χάλια τέχνη''.



drsiebenmal said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by efi
> Μάλλον περάσαμε στην εποχή της reality-τέχνης: Η συζήτηση για την τέχνη είναι πλέον πιο... αποδοτική από την ίδια την τέχνη.
> Μα δεν είναι αυτό ένα από τα βασικά συστατικά της τέχνης; Να προκαλεί προβληματισμό και συζήτηση;


Προβληματισμό και συζήτηση μεταξύ άλλων, ναι. Αλλά επειδή τις ίδιες λέξεις χρησιμοποιούν και τα μεσημεριανά τηλεμαγκαζίνα για να χαρακτηρίσουν το προϊόν τους, μάλλον κάτι από την έννοια των λέξεων χρειάζεται να επαναπροσδιοριστεί.

Τη φωτογραφία του Χέλμουτ Νιούτον δεν θα την ενέτασσα στην ίδια κατηγορία, αν και δε με τρελαίνει κιόλας το είδος, γιατί 
α) η σύνθεση, ο φωτισμός και το συναίσθημα που σου αφήνει είναι δυνατότερα της γύμνιας της, και 
β) λείπει το ξεγύμνωμα της ταυτότητας (κυρία τάδε) και της ιδιότητας (σύζυγος, βρετανίδα και δεν ξερωγώ τι άλλο). 
Αυτό το δεύτερο ξεγύμνωμα δεν είναι για μένα τέχνη. Είναι ριάλιτι. Όχι ότι δεν έχει το κοινό του κι αυτό. Αλλά είναι ριάλιτι, ίσως για κάποιους ριάλιτι- αριστούργημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

efi said:


> β) λείπει το ξεγύμνωμα της ταυτότητας (κυρία τάδε) και της ιδιότητας (σύζυγος, βρετανίδα και δεν ξερωγώ τι άλλο).
> Αυτό το δεύτερο ξεγύμνωμα δεν είναι για μένα τέχνη. Είναι ριάλιτι. Όχι ότι δεν έχει το κοινό του κι αυτό. Αλλά είναι ριάλιτι, ίσως για κάποιους ριάλιτι-αριστούργημα.


Σ' ευχαριστώ που με βοήθησες να εντοπίσω τι μ' έχει ενοχλήσει περισσότερο απ' όλα από την ώρα που είδα τη φωτογραφία: ο τίτλος της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

efi said:


> [...]β) λείπει το ξεγύμνωμα της ταυτότητας (κυρία τάδε) και της ιδιότητας (σύζυγος, βρετανίδα και δεν ξερωγώ τι άλλο).
> Αυτό το δεύτερο ξεγύμνωμα δεν είναι για μένα τέχνη. Είναι ριάλιτι. Όχι ότι δεν έχει το κοινό του κι αυτό. Αλλά είναι ριάλιτι, ίσως για κάποιους ριάλιτι- αριστούργημα.


Προσοχή! Η φωτογραφία (έτσι κατάλαβα τουλάχιστον) επιλέχτηκε ανώνυμα ανάμεσα σε δεν ξέρω πόσες χιλιάδες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς σε έναν ανώνυμο (αρχικά) διαγωνισμό που γίνεται στην Αγγλία ο τίτλος «η Βρεταννίδα γυναίκα μου» μπορεί να είναι κάτι το εντυπωσιακό--εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε τι ακριβώς για τις Βρετανίδες;

Από εκεί και μετά, όταν η επιλογή, η φωτογραφία κλπ δημοσιοποιούνται και αρχίζει η συζήτηση, εκεί ναι, μπαίνουν στοιχεία ριάλιτι. Πιθανόν φταίει το θέμα ή ο φωτογράφος· ίσως φταίνε μόνο τα ΜΜΕ ή και οι δύο πλευρές (ή και άλλοι) από λίγο. Ίσως ανάλογη κουβέντα να γινόταν για τη Μόνα Λίζα («Μα γυναίκα με αλωπεκίαση; Πού ξανακούστηκε;») Πρωτογενώς όμως, όλα αυτά δεν αφορούν τη φωτογραφία. Ο φωτογράφος δεν μπορεί να γνώριζε ότι η δική του θα επιλεγεί ανάμεσα σε τόσες.

Και παρεμπ, τη φωτογραφία του Νιούτον δεν την θεωρώ από τις καλές του, μου φαίνεται πολύ δήθεν, πολύ κλισέ. Αλλά είναι Νιούτον και την ανεχόμαστε...


----------



## efi (Sep 22, 2010)

Θα απαντήσω πολύ γρήγορα γιατί δε με θέλει σήμερα...
Για την ανωνυμία της διαδικασίας επιφυλάσσομαι. Όταν παίρνεις μέρος σε διαγωνισμό το κάνεις γιατί θέλεις να διακριθείς. Μερικοί ρισκάρουν και πολλά. 
Όσο για τον τίτλο... Ούτε πήγε το μυαλό μου στην εθνικότητα και στα υπόλοιπα. Το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό όταν είδα την παρουσίαση ήταν ''Κοίτα να δεις τι σκέφτηκαν να πουλήσουν''. Το δεύτερο ήταν ''Τι; Δηλαδή αν (δεν) κερδίσει και τώρα, μετά θα χρησιμοποιήσει ως μοντέλο his british daughter;'' Και το τρίτο ''Gaze difficult to be read? Really? Have you seen her armpits?'' (But of course, I'm not a man


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] *θα σας ενοχλήσει τουλάχιστον* όσο η φωτό του Λάμπρου.


Πού μπορούμε να υπογράφουμε όσοι ΔΕΝ ενοχλούμαστε από καμία από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες ή τις όποιες άλλες, και μάλιστα ενοχλούμαστε από όσους ενοχλούνται; :) Η τέχνη, ως δραστηριότητα, χαρακτηρίζεται από το γεγονός ότι έτσι την ορίζει ο δημιουργός της: Αυτοανακηρύσσεται καλλιτέχνης, και ονομάζει τα δημιουργήματά του τέχνη. Το αν μας αρέσουν ή όχι αυτά τα (όποια) δημιουργήματα, είναι δικό μας θέμα. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας υποχρεώσει να τα δούμε με θετικό μάτι ή έστω να τα δούμε καν. Αλλά το να διαλαλούμε ότι μας ενοχλεί κάποια έκφραση μιας μορφής τέχνης με βρίσκει εντελώς αντίθετο. Έχω πάει μερικές φορές στο MoMA αλλά και σε άλλα παρόμοια μέρη, και είδα εκεί πολλά εκθέματα που ΔΕΝ μου άρεσαν. Αλλά θεωρώ αδιανόητο το να κάνει κάποιος μπαντιέρα την ενόχλησή του από οτιδήποτε σχετίζεται με δημιουργία (τέχνη, συγγραφή και τα σχετικά), διότι έτσι λιπαίνεται το χωράφι τής λογοκρισίας και του πνευματικού ευνουχισμού ευπρεπισμού σύμφωνα με κάποια (που ένας θεός ξέρει ποιος τα ορίζει) "κριτήρια" "ορθότητας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2010)

Ωστόσο, η διατύπωση _τουλάχιστον όσο _νομίζω ότι καλύπτει και τη μηδενική ενόχληση... :)


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2010)

Περί γούστου και μόνο: δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο φυσική η φωτογραφία, γιατί το σύκο της είναι ξυρισμένο, ενώ τα armpits της, που είπε και η Έφη, δεν είναι, πράγμα που με βγάζει από τον κυκλαδίτικο ανάλαφρο υλισμό του Ξυδάκη. Θα περίμενα δηλαδή, με τόσο αραλίκι και χαύνωση κυκλαδίτικη, να έχει παραμελήσει το ξύρισμα εκεί κάτω, αν υποθέσουμε ότι κατά τα άλλα το εφαρμόζει στην καθημερινή της ζωή. Μάλλον δηλαδή με ωθεί στη μη αποδείξιμη, φυσικά, σκέψη ότι το ξύρισε για τις ανάγκες της φωτογράφισης, οπότε η χαλαρή κλπ. ατμόσφαιρα της ξυδάκειας "θηλύτητος" δεν με πείθει. Πάντα ντε γκούστιμπους και μόνο.

Πολύ πιο δυνατό μου φαίνεται το δάσος της Καταγωγής του κόσμου του Κουρμπέ, ιδίως για την εποχή του. Συγκλονιστικό θα το έλεγα.

Για την Γκάρντιαν, νομίζω πως την αδικούμε. Απλά προφυλάσσεται από αγωγές κλπ. με το να μην τυπώνει το επίμαχο μέρος της φωτογραφίας. Άλλωστε κι εμείς εδώ γιατί γράφουμε με περιφράσεις ή με συνθηματικά ή αποσιωπητικά; Κάπως έτσι.

Πολύ περισσότερο με προβλημάτισε η πρόσφατη απαγόρευση της διαφήμισης παγωτού Immaculately conceived, που έδειξε ότι τα περιθώρια ακόμα και υπαινικτικής ειρωνείας στη δημοκρατική Δύση είναι εξίσου στενά με το Ισλάμ όταν πρόκειται όχι πια για τον προφήτη Μωάμεθ αλλά για τον επίσκοπο Ρώμης και τη Μαριάμ ("και μένει η πύλη κεκλεισμένη"...).


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 22, 2010)

Νταξ', καλοκαίρι πες, μπικίνι θα φοράει πες, λογικό να το΄χει περιποιημένο..... ;)


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2010)

Σύμφωνώ με τον costas για τα περί φυσικότητας, ίσως γιατί εγώ κοίταξα και λίγο πιο πάνω στη φωτογραφία και πρόσεξα τα ίδια (Jim, δεν έισια γυναίκα και δεν ξέρεις ποιες είναι οι προτεραιότητες της αποτρίχωσης). Επιπλέον εμένα δε μου φαίνεται αγγλόφατσα η Βρετανίδα σύζυγος, θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι Ελληνίδα ή ίσως και Έλληνας- μου μοιάζει λίγο σα να αντροφέρνει. Φυσικά είναι πιθανότατο να πρόκειται για μοντέλο, να μην είναι σύζυγος του φωτογράφου και η φωτογραφία να μην προοριζόταν για προσωπική χρήση και η ιστορία περί συζύγου να προστέθηκε για να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον. Άλλωστε τι κινεί περισσότερο το ενδιαφέρον, ο τίτλος "η * συζυγός μου", "η τάδε που πληρώθηκε για τη φωτογραφία" ή "ατιτλοφόρητο"; Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι δευτερεύοντα, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα επηρεάσει το αποτέλεσμα- θα κερδίσει κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία, με πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη και νόημα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> θα κερδίσει κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία, με πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη και νόημα.


Καλημέρα. Νομίζω, αφού διάβασα και για τις άλλες φωτογραφίες και τις είδα, ότι η συγκεκριμένη έχει την περισσότερη δύναμη, αλλά και το περισσότερο νόημα: να επιστρέψουμε σε μερικές βασικές, στοιχειώδεις, θεμελιώδεις αξίες της ζωής. Αναφέρομαι, φυσικά, στη (φαγωμένη) ομελέτα.


----------



## stathis (Sep 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον εμένα δε μου φαίνεται αγγλόφατσα η Βρετανίδα σύζυγος, θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι Ελληνίδα ή ίσως και Έλληνας- μου μοιάζει λίγο σα να αντροφέρνει.


Υπερβολαί!

Δεν είχα δει το νήμα, αλλά χτες μια φίλη μού έστειλε το λινκ της Γκάρντιαν (γι' αυτό είναι οι φίλοι). Σκόπευα μάλιστα να το ποστάρω με τίτλο A fanny thing landed in my email, αλλά έμεινα με τη γλύκα... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2010)

Στάθη, καλό το λογοπαίγνιο... 

Επειδή στην εποχή του μεταμοντέρνου που διανύουμε (κάποιοι θεωρητικοί την ονομάζουν μετά-μεταμοντερνισμό) η τέχνη δεν έχει πια όρια (μια ματιά σε πίνακες πριν και μετά το '60 θα μας πείσει) τέχνη ονομάζεται κάθε μορφή πνευματικής έκφρασης του καλλιτέχνη την οποία επικοινωνεί (ή κοινωνεί, διαλέξτε) σε ένα κοινό ανθρώπων για να εκπληρώσει κάποιο σκοπό και να δώσει κάποια μορφή στη σύλληψή του. 
Δεν θέλω να κρίνω τη φωτογραφία και το αν αντιπροσωπεύει κάποια μορφή τέχνης ή όχι γιατί θα έπρεπε να γράψω ένα σεντόνι και βαριέμαι... και ούτε έχω σχηματίσει κάποια άποψη γι' αυτή από την άλλη. Σίγουρα δεν με σοκάρει, αλλά μάλλον με αφήνει αδιάφορο...

Ωστόσο, να θυμίσω πως στα πλαίσια της τέχνης κάποιοι έφτιαξαν πρόσφατα μια ταινία, σέρβικη ήταν αν δεν κάνω λάθος, που έδειχνε σκηνές βιασμού, εξευτελισμού και άλλα πολλά τέτοια με παντιέρα ότι κάνουν ρεαλιστικό σινεμά. Εγώ θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι έφτιαξαν ένα snuff film για διεστραμμένους και πωρωμένους ανθρώπους της εποχής μας. 

Επίσης δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ όταν μια φίλη ιστορικός τέχνης, μού έδειξε φωτογραφίες από μια έκθεση στη Νέα Υόρκη που τα μοντέλα βασανίζονταν ζωντανά (εννοώ έχωναν πράγματα μέσα τους, σε χέρια σε πόδια και άλλα διάφορα) για χάρη της φωτογράφησης και της τέχνης και ο κόσμος πήγαινε και τα έβλεπε. 

Συγχωρήστε την έλλειψη πηγών αλλά είμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο και δεν έχω μαζί μου τις πηγές μου. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα. Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πού αρχίζει η λογοκρισία και πού τελειώνει η τέχνη; Είναι ειλικρινής ερώτηση και τροφή για σκέψη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι οι πιο πρόσφατες συζητήσεις σε ευρύτερο κοινό στα καθημάς για το θεματικό εύρος της σημερινής τέχνης έγιναν με αφορμή εκείνο το καρπούζι ως ερωτικό αντικείμενο και την έκθεση με τα πλαστικοποιημένα τμήματα ανθρώπινων σορών. Θυμάστε κάτι άλλο αξιόλογο από α) την έκθεση όπου συμμετείχε το καρπούζι και β) από την εποχή της έκθεσης με τα σκυλευμένα σώματα;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

Στις μέρες μας τέχνη είναι... ό,τι ορίζεται ως τέχνη από μια συγκεκριμένη και περιχαρακωμένη ελίτ. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον ούτε υποψία αντικειμενικού κριτηρίου, βάσει του οποίου ο μέσος άνθρωπος θα μπορούσε να διαμορφώσει προσωπική άποψη. Εφόσον οι επαΐοντες διατυπώσουν την τάδε άποψη, έτσι είναι κι αλίμονο σε μας τους πληβείους αν τύχει κι έχουμε διαφορετική γνώμη. Είναι ανάγκη να προσθέσω ότι τα πράγματα δεν ήταν έτσι παλαιότερα (και το παλαιότερα δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάει στα χρόνια της Αναγέννησης, καλύπτει και μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο ήδη υπήρχε ό,τι καλούμε μοντέρνα τέχνη); Ή ακόμη το ότι το σύγχρονο έργο τέχνης τείνει να απωλέσει ανεπιστρεπτί την όποια λειτουργικότητά του;

Ίσως όλα αυτά να συνιστούν έκφραση του... συντηρητισμού μου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα το ιερατείο, κατά μείζονα λόγο όταν δεν έχει και τίποτε μεταφυσικό μεταξύ των προς πώληση εμπορευμάτων του.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2010)

Σχετικά με την έκθεση με τα πτώματα, που την είδα στο Λονδίνο, όπου λίγο αργότερα ο Γερμανός ανατόμος έκανε και προγράμματα ανατομίας στην τηλεόραση με κοινό, θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τι είδα, δεν ήταν τέχνη, ήταν όμως ενημέρωση, μάθηση, κι όλα αυτά. Κακώς παρουσιάστηκε από τα ΜΜΕ σαν τέχνη. Και κακώς σε κάποια σημεία το ανατόμος πήγαινε να το κάνει τέχνη. Το να βλέπεις όμως τε πνευμόνια ενός υγιούς ανθρώπου και τα πνευμόνια ενός καπνιστή, δίπλα δίπλα για να συγκρίνεις, ε, αυτό δεν είναι τέχνη. 
Τώρα, πίσω στην τέχνη, όπως πολύ σωστά είχε ρωτήσει κάποτε ένας κριτικός εδώ σε άλλο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα, γιατί θα πρέπει να ξέρω την ιστορία για να κρίνω την τέχνη; Στην περίπτωση της φωτογραφίας που συζητάμε, γιατί θα πρέπει να ξέρω τον τίτλο, να πιάσω το ότι μας κλείνει το μάτι περιπαιχτικά ο καλλιτέχνης, για να αποφασίσω για το έργο τέχνης του;


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θυμάστε κάτι άλλο αξιόλογο από α) την έκθεση όπου συμμετείχε το καρπούζι;


Νομίζω πως θυμάμαι πως ήταν η έκθεση Outlook 2004 και, αν ναι, τότε θυμάμαι διάφορα ωραία πράματα, πέρα μάλιστα από την αποκαθηλωμένη Εκσπερμάτωση προς το Σταυρό, που ίσως θα τη θυμάστε. Όπως π.χ. μια Μπουλντόζα αθηναϊκής αντιπαροχής σκαλισμένη σαν καθεδρικό ναό. (ονομαστική ή αιτιατική εδώ; μόλις βάλω το ένα, μου φαίνεται καλύτερο το άλλο, και τούμπαλιν)



Rogerios said:


> Στις μέρες μας τέχνη είναι... ό,τι ορίζεται ως τέχνη από μια συγκεκριμένη και περιχαρακωμένη ελίτ. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον ούτε υποψία αντικειμενικού κριτηρίου, βάσει του οποίου ο μέσος άνθρωπος θα μπορούσε να διαμορφώσει προσωπική άποψη. Εφόσον οι επαΐοντες διατυπώσουν την τάδε άποψη, έτσι είναι κι αλίμονο σε μας τους πληβείους αν τύχει κι έχουμε διαφορετική γνώμη. Είναι ανάγκη να προσθέσω ότι τα πράγματα δεν ήταν έτσι παλαιότερα (και το παλαιότερα δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάει στα χρόνια της Αναγέννησης, καλύπτει και μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα κατά το οποίο ήδη υπήρχε ό,τι καλούμε μοντέρνα τέχνη); Ή ακόμη το ότι το σύγχρονο έργο τέχνης τείνει να απωλέσει ανεπιστρεπτί την όποια λειτουργικότητά του;
> 
> Ίσως όλα αυτά να συνιστούν έκφραση του... συντηρητισμού μου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα το ιερατείο, κατά μείζονα λόγο όταν δεν έχει και τίποτε μεταφυσικό μεταξύ των προς πώληση εμπορευμάτων του.


Η ίδια η νεότερη έννοια της τέχνης είναι πολύ πρόσφατη, αφού παλιά σήμαινε περισσότερο τεχνική, μαστοριά, πατρότητα ("τέχνη δε Φειδίου"). Από την άλλη, η κατάργηση των διαχωριστικών γραμμών, των "αντικειμενικών κριτηρίων", χρονολογείται το αργότερο από τα ready-mades του Μαρσέλ Ντυσάν, άρα από τη δεκαετία του 1910. Και ο Ντυσάν δεν ήταν τεχνοκρίτης ούτε μέλος κάποιου ιερατείου. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο ήταν.



SBE said:


> Στην περίπτωση της φωτογραφίας που συζητάμε, γιατί θα πρέπει να ξέρω τον τίτλο, να πιάσω το ότι μας κλείνει το μάτι περιπαιχτικά ο καλλιτέχνης, για να αποφασίσω για το έργο τέχνης του;


Ο τίτλος αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο τμήμα ενός έργου, όπως το όνομα ενός ανθρώπου είναι αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της ταυτότητάς του. Φυσικά μπορεί να είναι μηδενικού τίτλου, δηλ. να μην έχει τίτλο, ή ακόμα ο τίτλος του να είναι, ακριβώς, "Χωρίς τίτλο". Συνεπώς, εφόσον έχει τίτλο το έργο, θα πρέπει να τον γνωρίζω, γιατί αλλιώς, πολύ απλά, μου διαφεύγει ένα κομμάτι του έργου. Οπωσδήποτε όμως είναι πολύ πιο αφυπνιστικό του εγκεφάλου να προσπαθείς να μαντέψεις τον τίτλο ενός έργου και μετά να τσεκάρεις πόσο μέσα ή έξω έπεσες, από το να κοιτάς πρώτα τον τίτλο και μετά το έργο. Αυτό είναι σκέτη υπνηλία, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2010)

Είναι πρόβλημα, δεν είναι, πόσο διαμεσολαβημένη ή αδιαμεσολάβητη τη θέλουμε την τέχνη που καταναλώνουμε σε όλες της τις μορφές; Στην επιλογή «αδιαμεσολάβητη» τη χειρίζομαι με τα προσωπικά μου φίλτρα αποκλειστικά και ό,τι προκύψει. Στο άλλο άκρο, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μου είχαν ξεφύγει πολλά και δημιουργείται μια νέα «οπτική». Αν το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος, επιδιώκω να διατρέξω τη γκάμα από το 0 στο 100. Ωστόσο, κάθε διαμεσολαβημένη ανάγνωση (παρα)μορφώνει τα φίλτρα μου. Το πρωτόγονο μηδέν (και κάτι) παύει να υπάρχει. Τα φίλτρα γίνονται όλο και πιο λίγο «προσωπικά».


----------

